# New Go-Box Pricing for 2010



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you have a motorhome with a GVW > 3500kg then the pricing structure for the Go-Box is to change from Jan 2010.

As I read it you will now be charged according to your emision category.

If you are lucky enough to have a Euro5 compliant vehicle then you will be charged 10% less than before. 

Euro4 compliant vehicles will be charged 4% less. 

Euro 0 - 3 compliant vehicles will be charged 10% more 

Looks like a right rigmarole and I foresee problems with UK registered vehicles proving which category they fall into.

More Info here...

http://www.austria.info/media/14598/ASFINAG_Info EURO-Emission_GB.pdf

Pete


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

peejay said:


> If you have a motorhome with a GVW > 3500kg then the pricing structure for the Go-Box is to change from Jan 2010.
> 
> As I read it you will now be charged according to your emision category.
> 
> ...


Or as we decided this year just avoid the place.

Derek


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Yep, I think it does put a lot of people off.

They do like to make it difficult for heavier motorhomes to enter their country. I wonder just how many don't bother and go to, or through Switzerland instead. 

Pete


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

We've just had a nightmare journey through Austria. Our van is 3.8t and we only wanted to go less than 100km over the Brenner Pass from Germany to Italy. Minimum charge with the go-box €80!! 

So we decided to try and avoid the toll roads - ha! Went in from Bavaria over Aachensee, along the Inn valley no problem. Then met restrictions for anything over 3.5t on every single route. We took a chance and stayed on the non-toll road and got away with it, but they REALLY don't want anything over 3.5t on any roads except the toll, which is daylight robbery. 

I thought the Swiss were a pain, but Austria is just ridiculous. We don't mind paying tolls, but €80 is around €1 per km, it's a joke. We won't be doing that route again, that's for sure... so much for a free market!

Catherine


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

JESUS!!!! That IS confusing!!!!

Do UK documents show emissions????

WE have a go box already fixed to the van and THAT was a nightmare getting that sorted out (the sales girl didnt believe that we were over 3.5T).

Was going to visit Salzburg between Christmas and New Year - travelling from Nurnberg. Will have to check the map for the back-roads now!!!

Carl


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

peejay said:


> Yep, I think it does put a lot of people off.
> 
> They do like to make it difficult for heavier motorhomes to enter their country. I wonder just how many don't bother and go to, or through Switzerland instead.
> 
> Pete


 your right pete, were in bad waldsee at the hymer factory now. we have decided as our hymer is 4000kg. not to go into austria but take a slow trip up through germany stopping on stellplatz. we are looking at going to unterkirnach tomorrow which you recomended followed by a stop at freiburg.
mike.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

You can always keep to the A roads


----------



## TishF650 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Wupert

NO, you can't just stick to the A roads, that's the problem. If you try to get from Innsbruck to Brenner and you're over 3.5t, there are restrictions to stop you. We got away with it but we could have easily been stopped, and then would have had fine to pay on top of the €80!

You don't come across the restrictions until coming out of Innsbruck, so we didn't have much choice but to carry on and hope for the best. I'm not saying all A roads have these restrictions but I don't know how you're supposed to find out in advance, it just seems like a money-making scam to me.

Catherine


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Agree with earlier posts.

We will not now set wheel in Austria for the forseeable.

Paul


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Has anyone been stopped and had their Max weight checked by the Austrian police?

Secondly, have any of you driving < 3.5t MHs on restricted roads noticed any MHs which are from your knowledge > 3.5t, and did you see blue-flashing lights behind?

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tolls*

Hi

Thanks for the upto date pricing. I will not be venturing to Austria, or if I do, it will be on a train from Verona or something.

I am going to hazard a guess that in time Switzerland will collect tolls in a similar manner. This is already the case for HGV's, but coaches and motorhomes use a different system as documented within the "Switzerland touring" section.

Russell


----------



## arty23 (May 20, 2005)

I went through Austria the same route as you, if you called at the office on the way out of Austria you would have got a refund of unused credit or you can use it next time you visit.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Has anyone been stopped and had their Max weight checked by the Austrian police?
> 
> Secondly, have any of you driving < 3.5t MHs on restricted roads noticed any MHs which are from your knowledge > 3.5t, and did you see blue-flashing lights behind?
> 
> Geoff


You mean risk it and show a vignette instead? I don't know about other vans but Hymers have their weights displayed on a clearly visible plate on the side for all to see. It only takes one keen plod to notice, probably followed by a sky high fine.

I was thinking about going through Austria next year on the way to Italy, I'm now going through Switzerland, their loss.

Pete

ps, Mike, you'll love Unterkirnach


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peejay, 

I was not suggesting any course of action.

I was just trying to ascertain risk from other MHF Members' experience

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Peejay, 

I was not suggesting any course of action.

I was just trying to ascertain risk from other MHF Members' experience

Geoff


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry am I missing something, it really doesn't look that complicated, you just need to email your V5 to them before you travel to get proof of declared emissions category once you've done that it's good for life.
I don't understand everybody's reluctance.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

My V5C, issued Aug 2009, has no emissions category listed under "Vehicle Details" Part V "Exhaust Emissions" 

So what then?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

pete4x4 said:


> Sorry am I missing something, it really doesn't look that complicated, you just need to email your V5 to them before you travel to get proof of declared emissions category once you've done that it's good for life.
> I don't understand everybody's reluctance.


As I said in my original post, I can see problems with them deciding which category you fall into.

Theres nothing on my V5 to show this.

Pete


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

You will have to ask Fiat for a COP Conformity of Production, that will state that it is Euro IV or better compliant, Bit like a Certificate of Conformity.
They are relatively easy to obtain, you need them if your going to register an import.
You then send that off with the V5 and the form that is a pdf, ok I agree its not easy and you need a scanner but you can email everything.

I'm going in June to Austria so will have to get it done I'll keep you updated.

Pete


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok, 1st update, have been in contact with FIAT uk via Swift. Fiat can only offer me a Letter from them stating vehicle is Euro 4 compliant, we don't have anything else certificate like in this country.
Swift are providing me with a CofC that shows the vehicle emissions and the EU directive it is built to.
Hopefully that will be enough, I will email them to Austria tomorrow when I get them in the post.
We shall see, not so confident now, maybe a bit of a battle but maybe not as any vehicle made after 2006 has to be Euro4 compliant so V5 saying it was registered in 2009 may be enough.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

So far no luck, had a reply back for Austria which says that the CofC plus indication from FIAT UK is not sufficient.
I now need to go back to FIAT and ask for an alternative. 
I've also asked Go why the fact that it was registered after 2006 and therefore has to be EuroIV compliant is not enough!

Pete


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Good day today!!
With huge help from Tim at Fiat UK and Juergen at Fiat Austria, the ASFINAG have agreed to change the documents required to prove Euro 4 compliance to include the European Certificate of Conformity which will show that it meets Eu directive 2003/76B on emissions, ie Euro4.

Everyone should have a CofC for their van, certainly Swift provide one as I have it.

I can't prove that this will work as their appears to be a 3 month time limit so if you apply for the certificate you have to get a Go Box within 3 months or else you are back to square one and have to apply again. I'm not going until June but at the moment ASFINAG are saying to me that I can reapply with a CofC and they will give me the certificate that I have proved Euro 4 compliance.

The forms etc on the Go website will be changed in the next two weeks to reflect this.

Hopefully a result, I would be grateful if anyone who is travelling there in the next 3 months could try it and let me know if it works.

Pete


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*Go Box, Austria*

Hello all, 
We just want to take a different route to Ancona on our trip to Greece. 
Thought we would give Austria a try. After reading all your messages, think we`ll give it a miss. As a truck driver with experience of european driving I havent seen anything like it before. If you want to visit Austria then I understand the need to pursue this procedure, but not for us passing through.
Best of luck
Regards, Rex and Denise


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Has anyone been stopped and had their Max weight checked by the Austrian police?
> 
> Secondly, have any of you driving < 3.5t MHs on restricted roads noticed any MHs which are from your knowledge > 3.5t, and did you see blue-flashing lights behind?
> 
> Geoff


Yes. We were waved onto a weighbridge at the side of the Autoroute. The Police made us stop on the weigh platform for a few seconds then waved us through.

We wasn't that bothered as we already had a Go-Box

Good luck to those that try and avoid the gantries. It will be very difficult

Doug


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Doug wrote

Yes. We were waved onto a weighbridge at the side of the Autoroute. The Police made us stop on the weigh platform for a few seconds then waved us through. 

We wasn't that bothered as we already had a Go-Box

Good luck to those that try and avoid the gantries. It will be very difficult

Doug[/quote

How does the gantry camera computer know what the plated weight is for the vehicle? Even if they share data with DVLA, my V5C shows 3850kg but the plated weight at purchase 3500kg.

I suspect that for those vehicles that can be above or below the 3500 cut-off according to owner's preference the Austrian authorities may not be that bothered if their desire is to stop the 44t trucks

Is this thread a THEORETICAL worry and should be ignored.

Alternatively, for those who are too worried to ignore it, maybe set up a co-operative fund, pay in say Euro 10 each and pay out to those who get caught. If none, there is a good fund for a Christmas party or for charity.

Geoff


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

The more I read about going through Austria the more confused i get. Going to Slovenia in 3.8 Renault master. Renault told me that its Euro 1 so looks like we have an expensive bill to come. 
chris


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Well here we are having just left Austria. The actual Go Box Emmissions carry on was fairly simple once I obtained a CoC from Fiat. I e-mailed the documents. That was the CoC, V5 and the application form. 
As you venture close to the Austrian border you see the Go Box sign on the service station notices. We bought ours a few miles before the border. They wanted to see my V5 just for the registration mark. The guy set the number of axles and explained I have 14 days to prove my emmissions catagory. We loaded the box with 100 Euros plus an extra 5 Euros for the box. 
We headed south as far as Villach then onto Venice. On the way back up from Venice, heading to Saltzburg the Go Box started to double bleep when passing a detector. Eventually it started to bleep 4 times. On reading the back of the reciept we go 2 bleeps means low credit and 4 means empty. We called into a go station as we were mow heading out of Austria north to Prague. The minimum top up is 75 Euros plus the 6 Euros I was owe due to the box running out of credit. I'm not sure how much is left in the go box but it made 2 bleeps a good few times before we eventually crossed the border out of Austria. 
We loved our time and it's a lovely place. However, it seems a bit expensive at a total cost of 185 Euros to go through the country and back. I don't think we would do it again. 
We are currently in the Prague and they too have introduced the Go Box. However with the help of Tom Tom we managed to stay off the Toll Motorways, something which is impossible in Austria if you are over 3.5 Tonnes


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

185 euroes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I never thought it would be that much. WOW


Is it easier to come back through Italy. We are Euro 1 van

chris


----------

